# Customers, what to do with them?



## mikho (Jan 4, 2014)

Two days ago I got a signup from a new customer. Yesterday, actually 6 hours and 31 minutes ago I got a cancellation request from the same customer saying that my system is to confusing and demanding. It's WHMCS and cPanel. The ticket also said that my password policy was to tough since he couldn't use the same password he uses on his 70 other wordpress sites.


Now, 6 hours 31 minutes later when I sit down to take care of the refund after a nice family dinner with my gather and sister and their family's I notice an email from paypal about a open dispute.


That really ruined my night......


Edit: sorry for the totally waste of posting space, couldn't help it.


----------



## Shados (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, people are mostly crap.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd have asked him how his items were hosted before you. cPanel/WHMCS is pretty common. cPanel especially.

It's one thing to ask for a refund within an advertised refund period, another thing to open a dispute because people expect_ instant_ satisfaction.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 4, 2014)

When people open a Paypal dispute, I see it as them saying "I don't want to talk to you ever again" so there are two roads I take:

1) Refund the money and admit my guilt to Paypal even if I am right.

2) Fight the dispute and quote our Terms of Service which the client violates by opening a Paypal dispute.

As long as the client doesn't violate our Terms of Service they are entitled to a refund within 30 days which we are happy to provide, if they open a Paypal dispute they are no longer entitled to that refund per our policy which screws them over because we've rarely lost a Paypal dispute.

I would say that the vast majority of clients are understandable and patient. There will always be a few a-holes that believe opening a Paypal dispute is the equivalent of a cancellation request.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 4, 2014)

In my book, opening a dispute, wrongly, is fraud.  I will not compromise at which point and will deal directly with paypal, etc.  This involves extra work on my behalf, instead of clicking one button in WHMCS now I must waste time conversing with paypal.  I will win the dispute and keep funds for my time being wasted.  This is my policy.  Strict but eh.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jan 4, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I'd have asked him how his items were hosted before you. cPanel/WHMCS is pretty common. cPanel especially.
> 
> It's one thing to ask for a refund within an advertised refund period, another thing to open a dispute because people expect_ instant_ satisfaction.


You can't do that, and this customer probably uses the Online Wordpress not the self-hosted.


----------



## nunim (Jan 5, 2014)

HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 said:


> You can't do that, and this customer probably uses the Online Wordpress not the self-hosted.


Why can't you do that? It's not polite but this customer obviously isn't polite.


----------



## mikho (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, there has not been a harsh word at all. The hosting package clearly wasn't for him. What draw me over the top was opening a claim 6 hours after cancellation.


I answered him that I would refund him but he has to close the claim first. If he doesn't, I wont talk to him, only Paypal.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 5, 2014)

mikho said:


> Well, there has not been a harsh word at all. The hosting package clearly wasn't for him. What draw me over the top was opening a claim 6 hours after cancellation.
> 
> 
> I answered him that I would refund him but he has to close the claim first. If he doesn't, I wont talk to him, only Paypal.


That's the best method. Some people don't understand that claims against your Paypal account hurt your reputation and can impact your usage of Paypal in the future. If you can get the client to withdraw the dispute then that's the best outcome, otherwise you're only real option is to win the dispute and keep their money.


----------



## blergh (Jan 5, 2014)

This is one of the reasons to not give out any refunds at all, unless it's to do with overpaying.


----------



## switsys (Jan 5, 2014)

A 'no refund' policy wouldn't help. This particular customer is a moron.

And although it's annoying - there's really no harm done, the customer will never win a PP-dispute under these circumstances.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2014)

I would say it depens on a Host and Costumer, it exist guys like he said they just piss you random.

But it exist also Hosts where nothing works, what me happend sometimes and there is mostly only the way for a dispute.

Most of them do not discuss with you.

"Yeah, people are mostly crap."


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 5, 2014)

Fight back. If what you say is true, idiots like these don't deserve the satisfaction of winning a dispute.


----------



## mikho (Jan 5, 2014)

It is a US customer and so I'll give it to monday around lunchtime (CET) before contacting Paypal about the dispute.


----------



## maounique (Jan 5, 2014)

When they chargeback with the CC you will lose most of the time because paypal does not want to put up with that. They will simply tell you, tough luck, you will have to swallow it. I dont think they lower your reputation for that, it might be that they do it, as well.

This is part of doing business, we face humans over there, not all are great people, the art of attracting only those has not been mastered by anyone, yet. At least not completely.


----------



## mikho (Jan 6, 2014)

This is still a dispute, nog escalated to a claim. Paypal will be contacted today.


I've never myself claimed my money back via paypal and perhaps the reasons to chose from are limited to set what happend. But the teason set with paypal was "not delivered" when the customer said himself that it was "to demanding and confusing".


----------



## splitice (Jan 6, 2014)

Virtual Good / Service / Intangible item for a Not Delivered claim will win most likely win it in your favor. Although a chargeback will probably follow.

Lots of customers are really nice, fortunately its the exception that are usually like this. And you don't want them 

Thats not to say that I am advocating giving them the satisfaction of a Dispute win, it will only encourage them to do it again.


----------



## rds100 (Jan 6, 2014)

You could always win the dispute and still refund then after that if you want.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

People suck.  Tis the season for bills and buyers remorse.  I think that's what you got with that customer.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 6, 2014)

rds100 said:


> You could always win the dispute and still refund then after that if you want.


This is clever and will hopefully teach the customer a lesson in a screwy but good way.


----------



## nunim (Jan 6, 2014)

shovenose said:


> This is clever and will hopefully teach the customer a lesson in a screwy but good way.


You would teach them that they can be an impatient asshole and still get a refund.  I don't think negative behaviour should be reinforced.


----------



## rds100 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, you could send a message together with the refund, explaining them that they are not right, etc. Or use other words if you choose so.


----------



## mikho (Jan 6, 2014)

I sent them a message to close the dispute and I'll refund the money. I also mentioned that even if I usually responds within 12 hours (most likely much faster) they signed up from an ad that clearly said replies within 24 hours.


I know it is a part if the business but I was even still surprised.


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2014)

Put the costumer in a box and send him away?


----------



## Wintereise (Jan 6, 2014)

shovenose said:


> This is clever and will hopefully teach the customer a lesson in a screwy but good way.


Aside from fostering douchebaggery, this also leaves you open to the risk of a chargeback *after* your goodwill.

Do *not* do this, or you'll be screwed over pretty badly. Learned that one the hard way.


----------

